# Datenprotokoll



## Kassel (23. Feb 2011)

Hallo ...

ich habe zur Zeit eine Verbindung zwischen Server - Client erstellt und schicke Daten hin und her ( Integer ) wenn jemand Buchstaben eingibt dann fange ich es ab ....

Client schickt nur Daten es werden keine Daten zurückgeschickt... brauch ich halt nur so

meine frage ist jetzt wie kann ich ihm sagen ich schicke:  t:10  ( steht für temperatur 10 ) 
und ich schicke g:10:30 (steht für grafik drehen um x-Achse winkel 10 y-achse winkel 30 )
was muss ich meinem input stream vom server sagen , damit er so etwas versteht ( also t:10 oder g:30:40 ) ?

Danke im voraus


----------



## XHelp (23. Feb 2011)

Zeile einlesen und dann überprüfen, ob es mit 
	
	
	
	





```
t
```
 oder 
	
	
	
	





```
g
```
 anfängt?


----------



## Kassel (23. Feb 2011)

also zeile einlesen prüfen ob es mit t oder g anfängt , dann noch den "String " parsen , doppelpunkt usw. 
und daten fertig ?

hmmm... hört sich sehr schlüssig und einfach an ... werd es mal versuchen


----------

